# January Photo Competition - Winners Announced



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Location - Long Reef, NSW
Date - 23/12/2010
Species - Bonito


----------



## Hilzy45 (Feb 7, 2010)

Date: 01/01/11 (6:30pm)
Location: Teewah Beach (QLD)
Beach fishing the sunset for a nice feed of fingermark bream and whiting (lovely way to close out the first day of 2011)


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

location:Exmouth,WA
Date:24/12/2010
species:Spanish Mackerel(40kg)
Bait:slimy mackerel
How caught:With the first 5 minutes of starting fishing.On a dead trolled slimy mackerel on a downrigger in about 30m of water.Took massive runs and a total of 15minutes before getting the fish gaff side.Stayed calm and collective and managed to load it into the yak...


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Murray Cod.
Caught on a Spinnerbait with a green and black skirt, 100mm squidgy fish plastic and copper Colorado blades.
Where Lake Mulwala, down in the Everglades section away from all the "Stinkboaters".
Length 74cm.
Caught 1930h 5 Jan 2011
Casting into snags in a Meter or so of water, was the largest of a few caught that evening.
Temp was approx 30 degrees and the barometer steady at 1024.
A nice hatch of Mozzies turned it on about 2040h.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Location - Long Reef, NSW
Date - 7/01/2011
Title - Karnage chasing rainbows


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

early moring port macquarie


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Location: Sandgate, Brisbane, QLD

Date: Sat 15 Jan 2011

Title: Fishing in the Shells


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Clifton Springs
On the way in after a great day in the sun
07/01/11


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a photographer but I like taking photos so here's one of them. If nothing else it gives an insight into what part of the attraction is in this part of the world to going out early in the mornings.


----------



## Kailie86 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, ive got no chance this month looking @ some of the very high quality stuff out there, so i'm going to cheat & go for cute instead!

20 Jan 2011
Taking my daughter for a sail
Blue Rock Dam, Vic
Hi Res :Yes
Publish :Yes


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

23/01/2011

Longy all to my self









but not for longy


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Abu Dhabi on Australia Day.
Took this one yesterday morning, probably my second last fishing trip here, and what a morning to be on the water! cheers, Dave.
ps we even got a few fish.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Wild Brown, Pretty Valley Lake, Bogong high Plains, Victoria.


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late! This taken by my missus - Sunset at Seacliff in Adelaide on Australia Day.








Cheers

Hank


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

bump


----------

